# Illegal use of slingshots in Tangoland



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Pick from yesterdays Government Budget voting in Argentina.

Violent demostrators using slingshots more and more. Some of them with respectable technique, damned!

*Click the pick for larger size*


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

So sorry, friends.
My sincerest hope is that thing get better.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Some would say making light of a situation like this is in poor taste, but mocking tragedy and berating unrest is in our genes; it's how we cope:

The gentleman on the bottom demonstrates good fundamental form with a few discrepancies. His pouch is misaligned- strong to port. This shot will miss right. Furthermore, I do not believe his exaggerated knee bend is an advancement in shooting posture or balance, but merely a hands-free attempt to clear a self-inflicted wedgie. I use it frequently on the trail. His left elbow position is pristine, but that positive is negated by pinching in front of the ammo.

His attire is appropriate riot-casual, though I'd have preferred to see a black or sienna coordinating sweatpant ...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A brilliant analysis Hulla. I was thinking that demonstrators, anarchists and revolutionaries could offer a great market opportunity for my home made slingshots. A probable motto could be:

Kill an officialist (or an oppositionist, at your will) with a Terro-Sling. (derived from Terrorist- Slingshots).

Also good for exterminating pests.

Not that I think that politicians are a pest...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can tell by the pictures that its not their first time shooting . More potential forum members . We can start a sub forum . " Slingshot Protesters "

Discussions and tips on best bands , ammo and techniques and bent knee stances . How to shoot with tear gas is in your eyes . Long balling over Lexan shields . Lots of possible topics .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*While admiring one of my slingshots, my cardiologist related that growing up in Pakistan where guns aren't allowed, political assassinations were carried out by shooting slingshots from inside a car at political rallies. She said they were silent and often deadly.*

*Ordo, you should enlighten the demonstrators on the benefits of wearing safety glasses to prevent an outbreak of one-eyed anarchists. *


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I can teach them how to shot. I can sell slingshots, ammo, bands, glasses, etc. I can become a slingshot attorney when they get in jail, etc., etc.

Then i can make counterintelligence and sell my "services" to the Government.

This business has no limits.


----------

